# Stearic spots, air bubbles or something else??? Help!



## EP013 (Nov 10, 2018)

I have started making shaving soap in last few weeks. But I have white spots in a few batches.
What could this be? Stearic spots, air bubbles or something else?
Also in one batch it was only on the edge and not in the middle.
And what could I do to prevent it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

It looks like your stearic didn’t melt.  Post your recipe and process, that will help to troubleshoot possible problems


----------



## lsg (Nov 10, 2018)

Does it wipe off or are the spots embedded in the soap?  If it wipes off, it may be soda ash.  If it is embedded, it is probably stearic spots.


----------



## EP013 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thnx for the answers.
I also think that they are stearic spots. Have just made a new batch again and after adding the lye water I already see small dots are formed(see picture). I had not noticed this before because I had paid no attention to it and I worked in a another working environment with different light.
But the temperature of the oils was around 80 Celsius. I think that should be hot enough.
I dissolve the KOH in the water with the SL and Glycerine and almost directly add it to the oils. The lye water is then about 40-50 Celsius.

My recipe is HP
SA 45%
Tallow 20%
Coconut 20%
Mango 10%
Lanolin 5%

Added to the water:
SL 3%
Glycerine 10%

Lye concentration 25%

For 100gr of oils:
Water 43,9
KOH 21,6


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 10, 2018)

Yep- looks like stearic spots to me. If soaping with straight-up stearic acid as part of your base fats, you need to soap on the warmer side, because stearic acid has a pretty high melting point. When I make my shave soap (which includes using straight-up stearic acid), I try to maintain a soaping temp of 200 degreesF (93C). I also melt my stearic acid on its own before adding it to my melted, hot fats.  My shave soap is free of stearic spots.


IrishLass


----------

